# How apply or extend visa onshore, while holding a tourist visa subclass 676?



## SLana (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi everyone! 
Please, I need an advice.
The situation is following, I've met my soul-mate, my boyfriend (an Australian citizen) in August, while we both were travelling;
he already visited me, and met my family and friends, 
right now I'm in Australia as a holder of tourist visa subclass 676, 
permitted to stay for 6 weeks from date of arrival; 
- 8101: no work;
- 8201: max 3 month study;
- 8503: no further stay; 
And we don't want to be separated ever again, now trying to find a way how to apply onshore for the (de facto) partner visa. 
Could someone give us an advise what to do in this situation, what are the possible options?
or at least how to use the 8201: max 3 month study, so we could extend my staying here for this 3 month...


----------



## missmullen (Jun 9, 2011)

With the 8503 No Further Stay condition, I'm afraid that there is no way you can stay in the country beyond the period of your current visa, as that condition prevents you from applying for any other visas while onshore.


----------



## SLana (Oct 24, 2011)

Dear missmullen, 
thank you for your reply. 
Maybe you know, that 8201 condition (max 3 month study) it is possible to use this, and how, so we could at least spend these 3 month while I'll be studying, and we'll have more time to think of the possible options
Thanks!


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

Missmullen is correct. Basically the 8503 means that you are not allowed to apply for another visa while you are on your tourist visa. You have to leave Australia when the visa expires, and when you want to come back you must apply for a new visa.

"8201: max 3 month study" This means that while you have this tourist visa, you are allowed to study but not for more than 3 months. You _cannot_ stay in Australia on your tourist visa after its expiry. If you want to study for more than 3 months, you must apply for a Student visa from your home country.

I'm afraid you have no choice in the matter, you must follow the rules imposed on your visa.

If you intend to marry your boyfriend, you can go home and apply for a prospective marriage visa, which will give you 9 months to marry your boyfriend, after which you must apply for a partner visa.


----------

